# Anyone heard from Concourse Carcare recently?



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Bought some Ceramishield from the end of last month which arrived and then ordered some Liquishield and Dissolved on the 30th Nov but these haven't arrived and had no answer on thread, pm, email or phone/text in the last few days and website was off line yesterday and today? If anyone knows them personally could you please ask them to contact me and let me know if they have been shipped as I am waiting for it? 

Thanks 

John


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Just tried to send Lee and email to get him to chase this up .


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks mate, that's really appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I asked a question to Lee via ebay 2 days ago and he responded :thumb:


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Haven't tried contacting them through eBay, didn't know they were on there, I will send him a message on there too, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I noticed he was on there and had a question, at least you know he gets an email which is probably easier to reply to.


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Yea that's great, have sent a message on eBay now too, thanks


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Lees usually pretty good tbf


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Yea I know you've had many good experiences with him Mark and as I said the 2x Ceramishield arrived with no problem (apart from applicators missing but no biggy), but everything has just gone quiet on latest order so wondered if something had happened, hopefully all is ok and they will be in touch soon.


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Still nothing from them from the postman today and no replies to any forms of communication either, guess you didn't get a reply either Whizzer?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Disappointing, do you have a mobile number ?
Just tried their site and it is 'currently offline'


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Yea, tried there mobile number from there site and it just goes to voicemail, tried a number from another member too but that no longer exists. Website has been offline for several days now


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm sure there is a valid explanation as Lee has always been very good in the past.
Not really much more you can do then to be honest, just hope you get it sorted soon :thumb:


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Yea the first order came from Lee fine, and I placed this one the next day, just hope nothing bad has happened.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

john90 said:


> Yea the first order came from Lee fine, and I placed this one the next day, just hope nothing bad has happened.


Given the length of time and the lack of response from this firm, I strongly suggest you contact either your credit card company or PayPal now (depending on how you paid) and flag this up as a fraudulent transaction.

If you paid by debit card, you can submit a claim to your bank (usually have to fill out a form) and they will attempt to chargeback the transaction. However, debit card payments are not protected like credit card ones, so if the bank can't recover the money from the other party, they are not obligated to refund you.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^ .....a little extreme I'd say.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

chrisgreen said:


> Given the length of time and the lack of response from this firm, I strongly suggest you contact either your credit card company or PayPal now (depending on how you paid) and flag this up as a fraudulent transaction.
> 
> If you paid by debit card, you can submit a claim to your bank (usually have to fill out a form) and they will attempt to chargeback the transaction. However, debit card payments are not protected like credit card ones, so if the bank can't recover the money from the other party, they are not obligated to refund you.


Dude, ok there's been no reply but its only been 12 calendar days.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

rob3rto said:


> Dude, ok there's been no reply but its only been 12 calendar days.


12 days too long especially with no comms!

I didn't have a great experience either


----------



## Pride (Feb 12, 2011)

awerite john just sent you a message on ebay


----------



## Pride (Feb 12, 2011)

there are other outlets for concours if you are having problems


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

MattWSM said:


> 12 days too long especially with no comms!
> I didn't have a great experience either


Exactly - and combine that with the fact the website is still out of action, one sadly has to assume the worst and take appropriate action to recover the payment given the information currently available.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I guess we're talking about £20-30 here ? I think I'd leave it a little longer.....not going to break the bank really is it, if it does go **** up


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Beancounter said:


> I guess we're talking about £20-30 here ? I think I'd leave it a little longer.....not going to break the bank really is it, if it does go **** up


All the same though - Customer service does count doesnt matter how much really !


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

unacceptable to wait this long with no reply imo


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Beancounter said:


> I guess we're talking about £20-30 here ? I think I'd leave it a little longer.....not going to break the bank really is it, if it does go **** up


Il have £30 if it means nothing to you :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

......was more aimed at the fact that phoning a credit card company/bank etc was a little overkill at this stage.

Happy to give you £30, but I expect a protection detail inside and out for that.....I don't give 'my' money away that freely


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Yea it was £30, don't think I have much protection anyway unfortunately, didn't think I needed it being a trusted DW member who I had already dealt with. Hopefully they will come good in time.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm sure it will John :thumb:. Lee has always seemed very genuine when I've spoken to him about Ceramishield application etc.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Concours are still active on eBay.

I have recently purchased Ceramishield on there so hope it will arrive without any problems.

Store is still online http://www.shop.concoursonline.co.uk/


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Will keep fingers crossed for you, I emailed there eBay account yesterday morning but not heard anything from their either, yet.

Have you had a eBay dispatch notification yet?


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Lee replied to my eBay message over night to apologise and say it will be sorted this morning, they are doing some restructuring and it has slipped through the net. :thumbup:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Good to hear John :thumb:
Just as well you didn't start to take proceedings against him like some recommended.  :lol:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

john90 said:


> Lee replied to my eBay message over night to apologise and say it will be sorted this morning, they are doing some restructuring and it has slipped through the net. :thumbup:


Cool glad you were able to make contact, hopefully it will be sorted quickly:thumb:
Lee's a top bloke and i know he wouldn't do anything underhand on purpose especially anything that could potentially damage his reputation


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Just glad nothing serious had happened, a bit worrying when its such a respected member.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Hopefully be back soon bigger and better than ever


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Yea, products and past reputation have both had great reviews on DW from my searches so hopefully will be back on track at some point soon hopefully.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

chrisgreen said:


> Given the length of time and the lack of response from this firm, I strongly suggest you contact either your credit card company or PayPal now (depending on how you paid) and flag this up as a fraudulent transaction.
> 
> If you paid by debit card, you can submit a claim to your bank (usually have to fill out a form) and they will attempt to chargeback the transaction. However, debit card payments are not protected like credit card ones, so if the bank can't recover the money from the other party, they are not obligated to refund you.


Dont ever purchase anything from towsure then :lol: (my new beer / camping fridge has just arrived after 22 days i was allowing the full 30 days before kicking backsides)....... :devil: on the plus side it was heavily discounted and its cold outside


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

andy monty said:


> Dont ever purchase anything from towsure then :lol: (my new beer / camping fridge has just arrived after 22 days i was allowing the full 30 days before kicking backsides)....... :devil: on the plus side it was heavily discounted and its cold outside


Was that 22 days with comms or without? If the latter (and assuming the item was listed as in stock), then yes, clearly a trader with no respect for customers.


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Mine arrived today with all the extra bits I asked for so thanks very much guys.


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

from what i gathered on facebook another company is taking over and hes brought more shares in dominoes


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

john90 said:


> Mine arrived today with all the extra bits I asked for so thanks very much guys.


Finally:thumb:


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Yea got there in the end as you said we would mark.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Just glad its got sorted finally and hope you enjoy the products, they are exellent and will have been worth the wait:thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Not my arguement at all but people are not machines.

Everynow and then we get sidetracked whoever we are, as for trying for our monies back we would all do it.

Gonna be a one off and this should not be used to tar and feather Lee.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Who's "tar and feathering" anyone????


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

msb said:


> Who's "tar and feathering" anyone????


Dunno, but it sounds a bit "village-y "


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

chrisgreen said:


> Was that 22 days with comms or without? If the latter (and assuming the item was listed as in stock), then yes, clearly a trader with no respect for customers.


Oh it was with coms they used every excuse under the sun Out of stock yet still showing in stock, waiting on supplier, been held up in the warehouse and so on


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Well as you know it took a long time to arrive from CCC due to there current situation (although arrived quickly from there approved seller) but was it worth the wait ........

...... YES. I have to say, as msb (who recommended it to me) said, it is very impressive. I am very new to detailing, have always looked after my cars and washed them very regularly but have never been into detailing before signing up here a few weeks ago. I have never used a tar/iron remover before so can't directly compare CCC Dissolved to other products but the tar spots I have had for months/years simply dissolved away before my eyes










it also removed the exhaust stains on the bumper brilliantly too. Very pleased and will be ordering more when the 2 bottles are getting low :thumbup:


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

No you be ordering more lol, as Dissolver is being dropped by the take over company


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi john90, ill give you some AS Tardis to compare the tar dissolving ok, but it doesn't remove the small parts of iron.


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh no that's a shame if true. 

Thanks Matt that's a very kind offer mate, much appreciated :thumbup:


----------

